

VC funding continues record pace in third quarter - DigitalBoB12
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13846_3-20119514-62/vc-funding-continues-record-pace-in-third-quarter/

======
dreamux
The WSJ is saying the opposite: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3105596>

They're both probably right, investors can be more selective with the glut of
entrepreneurs while still paying out top dollar for great companies/deals.

